

Path Launches: It’s Photo Sharing Where You Can Be Yourself - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/14/path-photo-sharing/

======
kacy
Maybe I'm missing something, but this seems _really_ limited given that
they've been in "stealthish" mode for the last few months. I don't really see
why I would use it over Facebook photos or Instagram. The website is also
limited.

Maybe I'm just jealous because all of the buzz they've received. I hope they
do well. :-)

